# There's a new Z7 in the woods !!



## wjpjr (Jan 15, 2009)

Well , I couldn't help myself  So I went and bought one.
I never thought I would kick my Switchback to the curb ( Now my back-up) 
But This thing is really nice ! I gained about 25 fps and a little tighter groups .
Not bad for a guy knocking on 50's door !
Here's the spec's : 29" @ 70lbs 388 gr arrows crono @ 300 fps avg.
Axion 4" Silencer . I took the Harmonic Stabilizer out of it and put it on the top of the riser . Spot Hogg Hogg-it 7 pin lg ring with a 2X lens . Lg G-5 meta peep 5/16 . And a QAD ulta-rest HD.
My arrow of choice is still the Gold tip Pro's 7595 @29.5 "

Come on Sept 15th !!!!!!!!


----------



## lionant (Aug 13, 2010)

What yardage do you have your pins set at?


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

sweet bow man


----------



## wjpjr (Jan 15, 2009)

lionant said:


> What yardage do you have your pins set at?


I set them at 20 30 40 50 60 65 and 70
Something else I've played with is getting the white ring on the sight housing to fit just inside the peep sight. Before on my old bow I had a 1/4" peep and had the bar extended all the way out . Going to the 5/16" peep I was able to bring the bar in quite a bit .
As you know that magic first 15 min's and last 15 min's of light can be a heart breaker if you can't see !!


----------



## BOWHUNTERCOP (Aug 21, 2010)

best of luck, I love mine as well !!!


----------



## lionant (Aug 13, 2010)

do you notice much of a difference with your Axion 4" Silencer ?


----------



## StraightShotSam (Aug 11, 2010)

*Ha!*

Nice Waffle Iron.ukey: JMO!


----------



## BLB752 (Aug 16, 2004)

Picked mine up Saturday, Set it up Sunday afternoon, and sold the Switchback before I got home.


----------

